# Red Ruby Spilo eating shrimp



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

This is a vid of my Red Ruby Spilo I got from Pedro a couple weeks ago. 



The pic is an actual size of the fish as of Jan. 14, 2010


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

nice looking fish


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

What a awsome fish! worth every penny man. Thnx for sharing


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

want one so bad


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a good lookin little fish.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

i want one but he sold out


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

sweet


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's definately one sweet looking spilo you have there and very healthy looking too.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

So these pics are really crappy. I took them with my phone. The last 4 days my spilo has developed a very dark look to him and the anal fin is all black...looks freakin sweet. was just curious if anyone knew what he was doing? why are his colors changing like this. see the big difference in the last pic?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

check the water just to make sure everything checks out. if the water is in check it just may be his mood changing. mine hasnt done this yet though. thats why i say check the water.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone who has a lot of experience with piranhas happen to know what could be causing this? lol


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Euromarker said:


> Does anyone who has a lot of experience with piranhas happen to know what could be causing this? lol


Could be adjusting to the different lighting, substrate, water parameters, diet, etc... I've moved whole fish setups to a different part of the room while keeping everything else the same and seen color changes in my serras. I would keep that badboy on a lighter substrate and see if that helps.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Euromarker said:


> Does anyone who has a lot of experience with piranhas happen to know what could be causing this? lol


did you see the post above you? not trying to be rude just saying water test is the best place to start if you feel there is a issue.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Could it be that I had a caribe in the tank next door that was dieing and he saw him and went ape sh*t trying to get through the plexi glass? The 4 caribe I have up stairs that I feed daily beat the hell outta one of them leaving me with just 3 now. The caribe was so messed up I threw him downstairs in the big tank with my 11 inch rhom and the spilo went nuts trying to get to the other side to bite him. Other then the challenging of another P and maybe his colors darkening becuz of that I was thinking the water temperature or lighting could be the reasons behind it. He didn't change to a darker color like that untill I put that caribe in the tank on the other side of the plexi glass...It's been 3 or 4 days since that and he still has darker coloration. I find this all very interesting.


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

Euromarker said:


> Could it be that I had a caribe in the tank next door that was dieing and he saw him and went ape sh*t trying to get through the plexi glass? The 4 caribe I have up stairs that I feed daily beat the hell outta one of them leaving me with just 3 now. The caribe was so messed up I threw him downstairs in the big tank with my 11 inch rhom and the spilo went nuts trying to get to the other side to bite him. Other then the challenging of another P and maybe his colors darkening becuz of that I was thinking the water temperature or lighting could be the reasons behind it. He didn't change to a darker color like that untill I put that caribe in the tank on the other side of the plexi glass...It's been 3 or 4 days since that and he still has darker coloration. I find this all very interesting.


Interesting indeed, it seems to me that their coloration are highly adaptable to various environmental condition such as in total darkness. (I found this one evening when turning the light on). Water condition and temperature normally constant and should not really effect them as much as other p. in the inhabitate which mean a threat to him. He may wanna bite the fin off those caribes and cant get through the plxi glass, then kinda piss him off.. LOL ??








ps. he is getting more fat now compare to the last pic!


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

phenomenerd said:


> Could it be that I had a caribe in the tank next door that was dieing and he saw him and went ape sh*t trying to get through the plexi glass? The 4 caribe I have up stairs that I feed daily beat the hell outta one of them leaving me with just 3 now. The caribe was so messed up I threw him downstairs in the big tank with my 11 inch rhom and the spilo went nuts trying to get to the other side to bite him. Other then the challenging of another P and maybe his colors darkening becuz of that I was thinking the water temperature or lighting could be the reasons behind it. He didn't change to a darker color like that untill I put that caribe in the tank on the other side of the plexi glass...It's been 3 or 4 days since that and he still has darker coloration. I find this all very interesting.


Interesting indeed, it seems to me that their coloration are highly adaptable to various environmental condition such as in total darkness. (I found this one evening when turning the light on). Water condition and temperature normally constant and should not really effect them as much as other p. in the inhabitate which mean a threat to him. He may wanna bite the fin off those caribes and cant get through the plxi glass, then kinda piss him off.. LOL ??








ps. he is getting more fat now compare to the last pic!
[/quote]

Yea his coloration was looking wicked awesome, I put him in his own 75 gallon last night with a huge piece of drift wood and black substrate. He is swimming all over the place. And no piranha next door to bug him. Immediately his colors went back to a lighter yellow and not dark anymore. I've also noticed he's gotten thicker. I think he's enjoying the beefheart, tilapia and shrimp


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

more pics i wanted to share...not sure if i have them posted anywhere else.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

bad ass


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments on the spilo. He is really coming along. I'd put him at 4.75 inches if i had to take a guess. Soon as he's around 5 " or so i'll get some more pics up. =D


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man Im so jelous every time see the pics Im still amazed by his color good luck with him he is one bad ass P


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

couple pics i wanted to add to the thread.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome spilo bro.. How big was he when you got him and how big now? How long you had him?


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

few more


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Pit_man said:


> Awsome spilo bro.. How big was he when you got him and how big now? How long you had him?


I think the first vid pics I took of this lil guy were around oct 7th last year. He hasn't grown much that I can tell. i did change the gravel to white and I'm not running a heater at the moment. He's a little paler then normal. i think it's cuz of the cooler water. I think he's right around the 5" mark right now.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Euromarker said:


> Awsome spilo bro.. How big was he when you got him and how big now? How long you had him?


I think the first vid pics I took of this lil guy were around oct 7th last year. He hasn't grown much that I can tell. i did change the gravel to white and I'm not running a heater at the moment. He's a little paler then normal. i think it's cuz of the cooler water. I think he's right around the 5" mark right now.
[/quote]

thats cool.. its funny i know with me, it dont seem like they grow because i look at them everyday.. like my gdr i got a lil over a year ago and i just got a spilo that is about the size my gdr was when i got him.. i look at the 2 and then i see how much my gdr realy grew.. i guess i forgot how small the gdr was when i got him. kinda blew my mind a lil


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Pit_man said:


> Awsome spilo bro.. How big was he when you got him and how big now? How long you had him?


I think the first vid pics I took of this lil guy were around oct 7th last year. He hasn't grown much that I can tell. i did change the gravel to white and I'm not running a heater at the moment. He's a little paler then normal. i think it's cuz of the cooler water. I think he's right around the 5" mark right now.
[/quote]

thats cool.. its funny i know with me, it dont seem like they grow because i look at them everyday.. like my gdr i got a lil over a year ago and i just got a spilo that is about the size my gdr was when i got him.. i look at the 2 and then i see how much my gdr realy grew.. i guess i forgot how small the gdr was when i got him. kinda blew my mind a lil
[/quote]

my first rhom was kinda like that. Bought him at 5 inches. 2 years later he was 7.5 or so.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome fish euro....love his shape!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Rock on guys, thx.
I will be getting his future tank set up very soon. He will be sharing it with a 4.5" brandti...with a divider of course.








I'll be taking more pics and vids when that happens


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Euromarker said:


> Rock on guys, thx.
> I will be getting his future tank set up very soon. He will be sharing it with a 4.5" brandti...with a divider of course.
> 
> 
> ...


Were there any more of these left when you got yours. I'd love to pick one up......


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

roccov12345 said:


> Rock on guys, thx.
> I will be getting his future tank set up very soon. He will be sharing it with a 4.5" brandti...with a divider of course.
> 
> 
> ...


Were there any more of these left when you got yours. I'd love to pick one up......
[/quote]

I bought my spilo back in october and they still had them in stock then. It seems like they might be getting them steadily right now(every other month or so) I would just keep checking back. I don't think they would have made a category for it on their website if they weren't planning on getting more in.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

He has a lovely shape to him mate. Beautiful. Very nice, one of the best, dont make him fat mate


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> He has a lovely shape to him mate. Beautiful. Very nice, one of the best, dont make him fat mate


lol, he's on a nice exercise routine and I don't feed him crap. Shrimp, tilapia, krill mostly. I plan on buying some of that vita chem stuff to give him tons of vitamins when I get the bigger tank set up. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

just called the aquascape store yest and bought the last ruby red spilo that was $125, 3-4". pedro said there were a few 4-5" ones left that he's bumping up to $155. im buying a manny next week and having them shipped at the same time. im super pumped to get them


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> just called the aquascape store yest and bought the last ruby red spilo that was $125, 3-4". pedro said there were a few 4-5" ones left that he's bumping up to $155. im buying a manny next week and having them shipped at the same time. im super pumped to get them


Sweet. Be sure to post pics when you get your fish.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i cant wait until mine gets bigger like yours. mine is only 3in right now. very outgoing for his size tho


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm jealous









great looking RRS btw


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

dude...


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

officially measured him today and he was 1/10 of an inch shy of hitting the 5" mark. I'm going to use this thread to keep his size updated as well.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

it sure looks 5in maby even a lil bigger. its nice and thick tho so thats probably making it look a lil bigger


----------

